# GAA state Target and Ga open Sept 12 & 13



## Archery Mom (Sep 3, 2009)

GEORGIA ARCHERY ASSOCIATION 
2009 STATE TARGET CHAMPIONSHIPS and the GEORGIA OPEN
Saturday & Sunday September 12 & 13, 2009 
HOSTED BY: The Georgia Archery Association 

TOURNAMENT FEE: $35 FOR ALL DIVISIONS 
FAMILY DISCOUNT: First Archer - full price, each additional archer $15.00, $50.00 Max. 
Family Discount is for mail-in registrations only. 
Registrations must be received and paid for at the same time to receive family discount. 

Registration Form must be postmarked by August 31, 2009 
LATE REGISTRATIONS ARE ACCEPTED ON A SPACE AVALIBILE BASIS ONLY. 
No family discount on late registrations, and you must add a $15 late fee per archer. 
CANCELLATIONS: Cancellations will receive full refund up to Aug 31, 2009. Fee minus $10 per archer, up to Sept 5, 2009, NO REFUNDS AFTER Sept 7, 2009. 

MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO: Georgia Archery Association COMPLETE REGISTRATION FORM AND SEND TO: 
GAA c/o Kenny Compton, 2110 Amherst Trail, Conyers, GA  30094 

*****NAA DRESS CODE IS REQUIRED***** 

GEORGIA ARCHERY ASSOCIATION 
2009 STATE TARGET CHAMPIONSHIPS
TOURNAMNET INFORMATION SHEET 

DATE: SAT. & SUN. September 12 & 13, 2009 
PRACTICE OPENS @ 9:00AM, SCORING STARTS @ 10:00 AM, BOTH DAYS. 

CHAMPIONSHIP FORMAT: FITA OUTDOOR ROUND 
ALL DIVISIONS WILL SHOOT 36 ARROWS AT FOUR DISTANCES, 144 ARROWS TOTAL. ALL DISTANCES ARE IN METERS.


State Championship awards, first, second & third places, will be given out to archers in each division



*****NAA DRESS CODE IS REQUIRED*****


VENUE LOCATION: 
Earl O’Neal Soccer Complex, Conyers, GA

Take I-20 to exit 84 (Salem Road). Head north on Salem Road. Follow Salem Road until Old Covington Road.  Turn right onto Old Covington Road. Earl O’Neal Soccer Complex on the left.
For more info call, Kenny Compton 770-929-1147
cell in case you get lost 404-918-5394.









GEORGIA ARCHERY ASSOCIATION 
2009 GEORGIA OPEN 
INFORMATION SHEET 

The Georgia Open is an individual match tournament of head-to-head competition, known as an OLYMPIC Round. It is open to all competitors in the Georgia Target Championships. It is a separate event, and is not required for the Championships. There are no extra fees, and awards will be given for 1st, 2nd & 3rd places in each division. 





THE OLYMPIC ROUND WILL BE SHOT ON SATURDAY FOLLOWING THE SCORING OF THE TWO LONGER DISTANCES OF THE CHAMPIONSHIP. 
The Olympic Round will be at the distances below, on the 122cm face. 
Saturday’s 2 Longer Distances determines the Olympic Round ranking
Masters, Senior & Juniors Male/Female 70 Meters
Cadet Male/Female 60 Meters
Cub Male/Female 50 Meters
Masters, Seniors, and Juniors will compete in the same division.  There must be a minimum of 6 competitors in each division for the OR Round to be contested in that division.  Cadets may move up to shoot the adult distance.
The Olympic Round format will be 4 ends of 3 arrows, 12 arrows per match, with the winning archer advancing to the next level. 
The Olympic Round divisions will be: 
Female Recurve & Male Recurve, Female Compound & Male Compound. 


FOR HOTEL INFO GO TO www.conyersga.com 



*****NAA DRESS CODE IS REQUIRED***** 

www.gaarchery.org for registration forms
We know it's opening day.. sorry... but we sure hope some of you will come on out and enjoy the last GAA shoot of the year...


----------



## Big John (Sep 4, 2009)

Three of my JOAD have sent in there $$$. I will be there with them. Yes I am skiping opening day for them. It's all about the kids


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Sep 4, 2009)

How do I find out more about this event.
I have never shot one and am new to archery.
Can I come and register day of event and if so can you direct me to more information to know what class I can shoot in?


----------



## badcompany (Sep 5, 2009)

The post date is already past the late deadline. So it will be $50 to come shoot it. If  they will wave the late fee I might get 2 or 3 to come but I don't know if they are willing to pay $50.


----------



## Big John (Sep 5, 2009)

Danny the GAA website is gaarchery.org

Qualification Round: The athletes shoot 36 arrows at each of the following distances; 

Men: 90, 70, 50 and 30 meters,


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 6, 2009)

Make a deal with you.. Since i did not post this till late (even though it was on our website)... NO LATE FEE.. per Me for this one... Bring one Bring them all, lets shoot.. Also thooghs who won their class at the "Night The lights Came On SHoot" this is your chance to use your " free Entry"... 

Pm me if you have class questions, i need to know what you shoot, compound recurve etc.. to help with class etc


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 6, 2009)

Grrr....dilemma....deer or feet-uh......Can we start shooting around 11:00?


----------



## In the zone (Sep 6, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> Grrr....dilemma....deer or feet-uh......Can we start shooting around 11:00?



No.. but we should be done early enough each day that you can hunt the evening.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 6, 2009)

In the zone said:


> No.. but we should be done early enough each day that you can hunt the evening.



But I got a morning spot that is looking good....


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 7, 2009)

il be there

and 

shooting in the mens


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 7, 2009)

come on Patrick.. Lets do some feet-aaa... look Ga HOyt is stepping up to play with you guys...


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 7, 2009)

hay whats the GA reckord for a fita in the mens devision


----------



## badcompany (Sep 7, 2009)

Archery Mom said:


> Make a deal with you.. Since i did not post this till late (even though it was on our website)... NO LATE FEE.. per Me for this one... Bring one Bring them all, lets shoot.. Also thooghs who won their class at the "Night The lights Came On SHoot" this is your chance to use your " free Entry"...
> 
> Pm me if you have class questions, i need to know what you shoot, compound recurve etc.. to help with class etc



 Not trying to start something Mrs. P. Just saying, trying to get people from HERE (a hunting website) they arent looking at the GAA website. For me to get some of the local kids to come shoot it is hard to tell them fifty dollars. Mom and Dad dont want to pay that. 
I am trying to get some of the 4H kids to come even if I have to haul them. They need to come shoot to get some experiance for rock eagle. If I can give up Augusta ASA shoot I guess I can give up opening day of deer season.
I always enjoy coming and shooting the Night shoots with y'all. Some of the nicest people i've ever met. You in particular seem to always go out of your way to accommidate people. And THANKYOU


----------



## badcompany (Sep 8, 2009)

Poolgy....are you coming?


----------



## goldenarrow (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm going to be there!


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 8, 2009)

well duh what class are you going to shoot in


----------



## goldenarrow (Sep 8, 2009)

I am going to shoot whatever class you shoot!


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 8, 2009)

really is that so well i hopeyou are redy to get your butt kicked, and you are secretly a guy. lol


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheers
Where i'm From that's called a challenge and i have the popcorn and the chairs to sit back and watch this  go down.... I know where my moneys at.. how about the rest of you.....


----------



## Big John (Sep 9, 2009)

Archery Mom said:


> :cheers
> Where i'm From that's called a challenge and i have the popcorn and the chairs to sit back and watch this  go down.... I know where my moneys at.. how about the rest of you.....



There is only one place to put my $$$. I got my chair sittin by Archery Mom hope she shares some popcorn 
THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 9, 2009)

no one even knows who the heck i am


----------



## In the zone (Sep 9, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> no one even knows who the heck i am




wanna bet?


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 9, 2009)

Archery Mom said:


> :cheers
> Where i'm From that's called a challenge and i have the popcorn and the chairs to sit back and watch this  go down.... I know where my moneys at.. how about the rest of you.....



ok well then lets make this interesting.  

golden arrow and i will have a shoot off at 70 meters 

we will each put 10 buck in the pot winner takes all


we will each shoot 3, 3 arrow ends with one warm up round at the beginning

best score at the end winns ther pot and an easy 10 bucks

so how does that sound

and yes i know i am  for doing this but i dont care


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 9, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> ok well then lets make this interesting.
> 
> golden arrow and i will have a shoot off at 70 meters
> 
> ...



I'll put $100 on goldenarrow.


----------



## In the zone (Sep 9, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> ok well then lets make this interesting.
> 
> golden arrow and i will have a shoot off at 70 meters
> 
> ...



I'll put the $10 in for Golden Arrow.


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 9, 2009)

kk if shes willing to shoot its a deal.  and i mean this i am not screwig around


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 9, 2009)

also if she wants do it how about we do it Sat morning


----------



## In the zone (Sep 9, 2009)

we can see if there is time sat morning.


----------



## Big John (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Miss Ginger (Sep 9, 2009)

Big John said:


>



I'm with you Big John.... save me a seat and some of that popcorn.


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 9, 2009)

hay Miss Ginger hows phillip doing


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 10, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> I'll put $100 on goldenarrow.



I second that one. Ga Hoyt has done set himself up for a large fall..........I wish I could be there to see it!


----------



## Miss Ginger (Sep 10, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> hay Miss Ginger hows phillip doing



Hey to you!

Phillip is awesome..... I sent ya a pm.....

Miss Ginger


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 10, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> I second that one. Ga Hoyt has done set himself up for a large fall..........I wish I could be there to see it!



yes i am verry 

but i want to test my nerve, and i figure that there is no other way to test it than shooting 1 on 1 with one of the best in the country

so i figure hay why not


and if i loose i can always say well i got bet by the mest lady archer from GA

and yess i am man enough to say that



also golden arrow do you know who i am

heres a hint you lost one of my ACC's in ohio
good thing it was my bent one


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 11, 2009)

GA Hoyt!  I was sitting back minding my own business.  Then I came across your challenge...  My money is on KJ="Boy Whipper".  But hey if you do happen to win by some small miracle.   We will induct you as our newest member into "Blind Squirrel Find A Nut Club"


----------



## poolgy (Sep 11, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Poolgy....are you coming?



I wish I could!  I will be working this weekend.  

Hopefully this year I will be able to start shooting again with all you guys.

Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## badcompany (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey man, work is a good thing right now. See ya around some time.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 11, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> GA Hoyt!  I was sitting back minding my own business.  Then I came across your challenge...  My money is on KJ="Boy Whipper".  But hey if you do happen to win by some small miracle.   We will induct you as our newest member into "Blind Squirrel Find A Nut Club"



"Blind Squirrel Find a Nut Club".....that's funny rite thar, I don't care who you are..


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 11, 2009)

i really dont care if i win or lose( or what yall say) 
I just want to see how i shoot under  great ammount of pressure


----------



## Miss Ginger (Sep 11, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> i really dont care if i win or lose( or what yall say)
> I just want to see how i shoot under  great ammount of pressure



Can you say "_*Back Peddlin' *_". How fast can you go


----------



## GRIV (Sep 11, 2009)

When do y'all expect we will finish on Saturday? I am conteplating bringing the kids. The wife is out of town, so I'll have to find a sitter for the day or bring them with me. I am not too sure I want to subject everyone to that.


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 11, 2009)

so far my part of the thread is useless Golden Archer agrees to shoot against me.

all veuers will be charged 5 dollars that Golden Archer and i will shoot


----------



## In the zone (Sep 11, 2009)

GRIV said:


> When do y'all expect we will finish on Saturday? I am conteplating bringing the kids. The wife is out of town, so I'll have to find a sitter for the day or bring them with me. I am not too sure I want to subject everyone to that.



George between the FITA and the OR Round it will be around 3 PM (my best guess)


----------



## In the zone (Sep 11, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> so far my part of the thread is useless Golden Archer agrees to shoot against me.
> 
> all veuers will be charged 5 dollars that Golden Archer and i will shoot



Don't worry... she's shooting against you...


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 12, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> "Blind Squirrel Find a Nut Club".....that's funny rite thar, I don't care who you are..


 
Yeah! I got Mad Jokes..  and membership does have its privileges.


----------



## badcompany (Sep 12, 2009)

Are we not going to have the results posted up from the "match up"


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 13, 2009)

we are all waiting.. i'll give those two a chance to tell us, but if they don't in a very short time.. i will give my version of the "smack Down"


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that atteneded this weekend. We had a great turn out and great weather for a weekend of outdoor shooting. Everyone is now in hunting mode or "mandatory down time" for the next month at least.. Then it will be time for us to all start again. We truly want to thank you for the support you have given the GAA this year and in the past. We can truly say our events have been very succesful. 
To all the parents and coaches who brought their students and archers this weekend. Thank you for supporting the next generation of world archers..... 
We hope everyone had a great time and we will see you again real soon.. 
Mechell Pruitte

ps..
i also herad there's something called ASA Indoor coming to our area.. just a little teaser.. will tell more later....
pss..
there were some smackdowns and some down right battles that happened this weekend.. I can tell you Golden Arrow Rocked several folks world this weekend...


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 13, 2009)

il start i got my butt wooped by 3 points


----------



## badcompany (Sep 13, 2009)

Several new records were set also. Some great shooting out there this weekend.


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 13, 2009)

*Had Fun.. (I'll Be Back)*

Archery Mom.. Thanks for the drinks...

Lets See Things to have for FITA in GA
1. Water
2. Chair
3. Skill (If you want to beat Golden Arrow)

Congrats on the OR.


----------



## Big John (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks to the GAA for a great shoot, We had a blast. We can home with so hardware too!!!!


----------



## poolgy (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats to everyone!!!  

Sounds like I missed a great shoot.  

Keep the kids coming!  I believe we may have an explosion of youth shooters coming soon.  They are already here.  We just have to find and encourage them.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 14, 2009)

Big John said:


> Thanks to the GAA for a great shoot, We had a blast. We can home with so hardware too!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 15, 2009)

did anyone happen to notice that only 1 archer cleaned a distance..garrett abernethy cleaned 30 meters..pretty good shooting for any shooter..especially nice for a junior shooter.   congrats garrett......og


----------



## GRIV (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW!! Garrett Cleaned thirty!!?? Great shooting! How many Xs?

I dropped in with my boys and hung out for a sec and shot plenty of photos. If you want to check them out you will find them at www.facebook.com.george.ryals

Friend me and you can see all the albums. If you see yourself and want a copy just let me know. You are welcome to them.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 21, 2009)

is anyone having problems opening george's facebook link???


----------



## badcompany (Sep 21, 2009)

yea i did from here but i just did a search for him and got it


----------



## Big John (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/george.ryals


----------

